# FAQ: Everything you need to know about SLi and CrossfireX



## nckid4u

Nice read.


----------



## Zzyzx

Good article. The FAQ title reminded me of _Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex *But Were Afraid to Ask_. You may want to add the X58 to it, though, as that supports both SLI and CrossfireX, with boards like the EVGA Classified even supporting Tri-SLI.


----------



## Drakan290

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zzyzx* 
Good article. The FAQ title reminded me of _Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex *But Were Afraid to Ask_. You may want to add the X58 to it, though, as that supports both SLI and CrossfireX, with boards like the EVGA Classified even supporting Tri-SLI.

I might add that a bit later, and I did put in a blurb about where most X58 boards support both SLi and CrossfireX.


----------



## Zachtrump

Good article, was very helpful. However, I have a question. Does this mean that a GTX 295 card will not work properly on a motherboard that does not support SLI?


----------



## txhajlisxyooj

this is quiet interestin


----------



## Altimax98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zzyzx* 
Good article. The FAQ title reminded me of _Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex *But Were Afraid to Ask_.

LOL, Nice..

Thanks for the write up


----------



## Drakan290

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zachtrump* 
Good article, was very helpful. However, I have a question. Does this mean that a GTX 295 card will not work properly on a motherboard that does not support SLI?

Since a GTX295 does not use a SLi connector, it will work in any PCI-Express slot.


----------



## gerikoh

nice guide. +rep for the care and hardwork


----------



## wildfire99

raWr/Megabump-O'-Doom! ^_^


----------



## el gappo

good thread very informative


----------



## Drackula2000

Could you add maybe hybrid crossfire and sli lists? You know the on board mobo gpus crossfire'ing/sli'ing with your regular GPUs.


----------



## Drakan290

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drackula2000*


Could you add maybe hybrid crossfire and sli lists? You know the on board mobo gpus crossfire'ing/sli'ing with your regular GPUs.


The ones listed as 'require no connector' or 'internal connector required' are the hybrid xfire/sli lists.


----------



## Drakan290

Thought i'd bump this up a bit, lots of people are considering dual card solutions now..


----------



## colwalker

So am I understanding correctly then that a 9600 GSO can not be paired with a GTS 250 in SLI?


----------



## jammber

nice read. i have a sparkle geforce 9800 gtx+ and im thinking of going sli to get a bit of a boost for mw3 and bf3 but im having problems finding a second card. anybody have any idea what brand would be my next best option?


----------



## Snake Doc

Hi there,
I am just wondering, I have a thermaltech tough power 600w power supply and it has a 6pin and an 8 pin connector.(along with a converter to convert the 8 pin to a second 6 pin) I am just wondering if this power supply has the necessary connections for putting a 3870x2 in crossfire? I have been out of the loop for a while and I am not that up to date with the hardware anymore. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

I'm on Tapatalk... so it doesn't say...but how OLD is this thread? (2009 I'm guessing)

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## iPunchBBkittens

so my pc specs are:

i5 4570, z87-a motherboard, 8gb ram, gtx 750ti 1gb. can i sli this? my motherboard has the slots to do so, i will need to upgrade power supply, but can this card do sli?


----------



## karlcoffield

I am building a system starting with

AMD FX-9590 Vishera 8-Core 4.7 GH
ASUS ROG Crosshair V Formula-Z
G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB
ASUS Radeon R9 380 STRIX-R9380-DC2OC-4GD5

I am wondering now I have read your article that i should of bought another, ASUS Radeon R9 380 STRIX-R9380-DC2OC-4GD5 card to go with the system. What are your thoughts please?


----------

